# Seafood Pizza



## VeraBlue (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Barb, this is for you

Dough

5 c bread flour
6T olive oil
2 t instant yeast
2 c warm water
1/2 t salt

Method

Place the flour, salt and yeast into the bowl of a heavy duty mixer with the paddle attachment.  Blend for one minute.  Slowly add the water and oil, mixing for 2 minutes.

Switch to the hook and knead for 5 minutes.

This makes enough for 2 14" pizzas.  At this point, I seperate the dough into two balls, and place them on a greased baking sheet, covered, to rise for an  hour.  After the hour, remove a dough ball, and shape it to your pizza pan.  Let it rise again, 1/2 an hour.   Repeat with other dough ball.

I usually use my own pomodoro sauce for homemade pizza, but any good quality premade sauce from the grocer will be fine.  (or use your own!)

Ladle sauce over the dough, almost to the edge.   Don't go too heavy, it will make the crust soggy.   

Sprinkle about 2T freshly grated parmigiano cheese over the sauce.

For the fish I used 3/4 c small shrimp (raw) [don't use canned, but frozen is fine as long as it's defrosted] 1/2 fresh or canned chopped clams, and 1/2 c crab claw meat.  Scatter this all over the sauce.

3T fresh chopped basil sprinkled over the fish

12 oz grated mozzarella sprinkled over everything.

Bake in a 500 oven for about 15 minutes, but check it often.

Remove it to your pizza pan and let it set one minute before slicing.

Barb, you can use almost any fish you like.  Anchovies or mussles or scallops or even lobster is fine.  Use whatever you like.  Just remember not to go too heavy or the dough won't cook.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 16, 2006)

That sounds really interesting, Vera....mmmmmmm!


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank you.   I normally make it without a red sauce, using just ricotta cheese and the mozzarella.   I didn't have any ricotta last night, and opted for something that was reminicent of manhattan clam chowder instead.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 16, 2006)

If your local market carries frozen seafood mix (contains cuttlefish, squid, mussels, shrimp, & sometimes clams &/or crabmeat), this also makes a wonderful pizza topping (or pasta sauce).  Some markets carry bags of it in their frozen seafood department; others offer it thawed (on ice) in the fresh seafood department.

Another seafood pizza similar to Verablue's that was (& probably still is) popular on Long Island, NY, was actually called "The Long Islander", & consisted of a "white" pizza base - ricotta cheese - & generous toppings of chopped clams (2 drained cans), chopped fresh garlic to taste, sprinklings of dried oregano & crushed red pepper flakes to taste, & of course, grated mozzarella & parmesan cheese.  To this day that's one of my favorites, since it's so easy & quick to put together, especially with store-bought pizza crust.


----------



## cloudybutnice (Sep 17, 2006)

As a non-meat eater, I'll be sure to try this.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 17, 2006)

I do one that has a garlicky, lemony bechamel base, scattered with shrimp and scallops, and thinly sliced shallots, then topped with grated parm.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 17, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I do one that has a garlicky, lemony bechamel base, scattered with shrimp and scallops, and thinly sliced shallots, then topped with grated parm.



Care to share the 'garlicky lemony bechamel base' method??   That sounds wonderful!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh, boy - I don't really use a recipe, but here's the 'method' - I 'sweat' about 4 cloves of garlic in the butter I'm going to use to make about 2 cups of really thick bechamel - over very low heat.  When the garlic is soft, I mash it up, then make the bechamel.   When it's thick and cooked, take it off the heat, cover and let cool.  (WARNING:  Do NOT put the hot bechamel on your unbaked crust!!!  Experience talking here!).  Before spreading it on the crust, I add the zest from a lemon, and mix it in.  To build the pizza, a drizzle of EVOO on the crust, then the bechamel, and scatter the shrimp and scallops (if they're big, cut 'em in half) and shallots, then the grated parm on top.  Bake at 425 for about 15 minutes.  Oh - and make sure the seafood is dried very well - otherwise the liquid just leaches out and makes a mess.  I think I even did this once; sauteeing the seafood before putting on the pizza.  

Haven't made it in a while, lol - just going from memory here; sorry there aren't more specifics!


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 17, 2006)

You cook the same way I do, Marmalady!   I'm going to give it a shot the next time I make the pizza.   I imagine it's got a nice light and airy taste!

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Banana Brain (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm sure glad its not cheesy.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 17, 2006)

> I do one that has a garlicky, lemony bechamel base, scattered with shrimp and scallops, and thinly sliced shallots, then topped with grated parm.


that sounds quite tasty, but I'd sub the cheese for some bread crumbs...  Like the Italians, I don't like cheese with my fish...


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 17, 2006)

That does sound good.  Mind just wondering here - a Newberg or Thermador sauce????  Crab, shrimp, lobster????????  Just wondering, here while trying to figure out what's for breakfast.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 17, 2006)

That sounds good, too, Harborwitch.   I think the idea is to keep it thick enough to not saturate the crust.


June, I love the breadcrumb idea.   In fact, the next time I do this, I'm going to toast breadcrumbs, add a sprinkling of locatelli and fresh chopped parsley and then spread that on top of the fish, instead of the mozzarella.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 17, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> That sounds good, too, Harborwitch. I think the idea is to keep it thick enough to not saturate the crust.
> 
> 
> June, I love the breadcrumb idea. In fact, the next time I do this, I'm going to toast breadcrumbs, add a sprinkling of locatelli and fresh chopped parsley and then spread that on top of the fish, instead of the mozzarella.


 
Yes, you do need to be sure the sauce is thick - almost so thick it won't fall off a spoon.  Any thinner, and you're asking for goop!

June, I'm usually with you on the no cheese w/seafood.  But I first had this at one of my catering gigs - one of the other chefs came up with it - and it was sooooo good!  Oh- and the cheese is parm, not mozz!


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 21, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Hi Barb, this is for you
> 
> Dough
> 
> ...


 Thank you so very much ! Sounds awesome!


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 21, 2006)

I've really never made anything like this before (seafood pizza) , could you just brush the crust with garlic butter before adding seafood ?  I like very little sauce- but love garlic butter on my crust.   Thanks !


----------



## marmalady (Sep 21, 2006)

Barb, Sure you could - might be more of a 'seafood focaccia', tho, lol!  I'd also prebake the crust to maybe 3/4 of the way through, so the seafood won't get overcooked.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you so very much for all the help and ideas- you all are great !


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 21, 2006)

only dish where I like cheese with seafood is my spinach, crab legs and bocconcini salad....... otherwise, nonononononono


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 21, 2006)

Barb L said:
			
		

> I've really never made anything like this before (seafood pizza) , could you just brush the crust with garlic butter before adding seafood ? I like very little sauce- but love garlic butter on my crust.  Thanks !


 
absolutely...but rather than garlic butter, how about olive oil and garlic?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 21, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I think the idea is to keep it thick enough to not saturate the crust.



Your recipe sounds awesome by the way.  I LOVE to keep the crust from getting saturated by putting on a layer of (well, I'll wait until it's safe again) spinach and arugula - the arugula gives a GREAT spicy note.  Then I place everything on top of this layer.  

It's looking like a pizza Sunday!!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 22, 2006)

I've often used the spinach layer myself, especially on a greek pizza.  I hope you enjoy your pizzas on Sunday.


----------



## prada (Sep 22, 2006)

the pizza i had had chutney (quite good actually a nice change from the normal tomato sauce), mozzarella and sea food mix


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Vera*

The Seafood Pizza receipe sounds great but I am not into pizzas.

Happy Friday.

Jill and Jolie


----------

